# What about the lilacs



## fun gus (Apr 24, 2014)

53 soil temp hit 12 days ago and soil has been over 60 for a week. My family taught me to by go by lilacs since preschool but I learned science folks say 53 degree soil in the late 1970s. I’ve been paying attention to soil temperature and lilac bloom for 40 years and lilacs bloom at 53 and morels pop then, too until this year. Lilac blooms came Wednesday nine days after 53 and the blooms are little teeny things no where close to normal length or circumference up in Polk county but they are in full bloom today saying it’s mid season. I found a couple super smalls Wednesday and 8 mid size fresh today. 
How is everyone else with the amount found for mid season compared to lilac blooms around where you live?
I know some places in Iowa are doing better than Polk county- are the lilacs normal blooms there?
Looking like a small year around here but at least they have been freshies today


----------



## dean (Apr 16, 2014)

Here in Lincoln, Nebr same story.
Soil temps have been up and down, needed moisture did not come.
17 greys 2 days ago, today around 20 in the hills. Its going to be very warm this week but I am just going back where I know its moist. I post here because not much being said in NE forum. I drove 4500 miles for this? Cooking them all up on Sunday. KEEP THE FAITH BABY


----------

